# Hi, from a returning member



## Joe (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey everyone, My name's Joseph, Im 19 years old from Woodinville , WA and just starting to return to the hobby finally. After 3 or 4 years of just focusing on school, the only mantids i had were the ones i caught during camping trips. I used to keep 15 different species and was pretty experienced in mantids but since its been a while i dont know how much knowlege i lost. But now i'm back and really wanna get back into the hobby!  there sure are alot of people here now and the forum sure has changed alot in appearance since the last time i've been on  Thats all i can think of for now, i dunno on how to introduce myself too well and might of left stuff out, sooooo if you have any questions just ask me. Its good to be back and i look forward to meeting everyone here!


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome back. I believe I remember ya. Glad to have you back. Just because you're not keeping any mantids doesn't mean you can't hang around.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome Joe! and dont worry we will tempt you real soon! from OHIO!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 7, 2009)

hey


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, from Bellingham!


----------



## Joe (Jun 7, 2009)

hey rick! i remember you too! how have you been all this time? pretty soon im gonna have mantids again, im getting ghosts first so its gonna be a sweet start  and thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Thats cool becky! my relatives live in bellingham washington, its like a hour away from me.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome back, and nice to meet you.


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

Joe said:


> hey rick! i remember you too! how have you been all this time? pretty soon im gonna have mantids again, im getting ghosts first so its gonna be a sweet start  and thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Thats cool becky! my relatives live in bellingham washington, its like a hour away from me.


Good here. I haven't had mantids in months though.


----------



## Joe (Jun 8, 2009)

ooh nooo why aren't you keeping mantids anymore rick? just curious.: P


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome back from Yuma AZ!


----------



## kamakiri (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool. Welcome back! It's good to know people take shorter breaks than I did! (from raising mantises, not the forum)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow Joe from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Sorry message x2[/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2009)

Joe said:


> ooh nooo why aren't you keeping mantids anymore rick? just curious.: P


Too busy and too many other animals. I have been looking though. Seems mantis prices have gotten ridiculous.


----------



## bassist (Jun 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> Seems mantis prices have gotten ridiculous.


This

and

Welcome from California


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 8, 2009)

Hiya, Joe! Nice to meet you.  I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool! I really want to get some ghost mantids too. I just have T. Sinensis right now, that I hatched a couple of months ago, but I'm looking forward to getting some other species, hopefully soon.  So you've caught wild mantids on camping trips? Were you in eastern WA? I've heard of people finding them around here but I've never seen one.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 12, 2009)

Glad to see and older member coming back =) Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh man, I don't remember knowing you. Have we met before?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 13, 2009)

Dont think I remember you either. You could have left before I joined, but that's about 3 years ago. Either way, glad your back.


----------



## Joe (Jun 14, 2009)

i remember you guys OGIGA and ABbuggin. yea its been forever that i barely recognize your forum names heh. but i guess i'll have to get to reknow you and others


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll have to say welcome back!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 14, 2009)

Joe said:


> i remember you guys OGIGA and ABbuggin. yea its been forever that i barely recognize your forum names heh. but i guess i'll have to get to reknow you and others


Don't see why not.


----------

